# cast iron pipe



## arianna (Aug 5, 2011)

my question is can you use cast iron pipe in slab or does it have to be abs pipe. this is for the bc plumbing code, any input would be helpful.wow so many opinions could a senior plumber tell me yes or no. does not say you can't in code book


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmmm... That is a good question..They just changed the code now your required to install "IP" piping in a slab.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

And the countdown begins.... 10...9...8...


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Ive seen CI poured in slabs a bunch of times. I dont see a problem, usally xhci or svci though.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

arianna said:


> my question is can you use cast iron pipe in slab or does it have to be abs pipe. this is for the bc plumbing code, any input would be helpful


 What will you be smoking out of that pipe?

If it's tobacco, then clay would be a better choice.

If it's pot, then the sky is the limit -- I've smoked pot out of pretty much everything out there.

I'd recommend glass for crack or meth, but I'm pretty sure you aren't allowed to bury glass under a slab.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What they are trying to say is, would you be so kind as to post us an introduction about yourself in the intro section.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> What they are trying to say is, would you be so kind as to post us an introduction about yourself in the intro section.


 And tell us more about that BC hooch.


----------



## sNApple (Jan 19, 2010)

arianna said:


> my question is can you use cast iron pipe in slab or does it have to be abs pipe. this is for the bc plumbing code, any input would be helpful












has to be spiral vent


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

you can install it as long as its sleeved with Sched 40 pvc.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

This BC place sounds weird. Here in the states, we run our pipes UNDER the slab. 

So very curious!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

BC you cant be CI in/under/whatever slab. plastic the CI up from there.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> BC you cant be CI in/under/whatever slab. plastic the CI up from there.


I'd love to know where you found that in the code book, may want to check 2.2.6.1 in the national book, sorry to lazy to get the BC book outa the truck.


----------



## CO from canada (Aug 3, 2011)

U cant run ci under a slab or pour around it or on it in canada any more. Not since we stopped pouring lead into hubs lol. The only time I have seen it installed in new construction is floating floors. But then it doesn't come into contact with the concrete just hangs from it. Hope this helps


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a cast iron engine block in my van that will drive me to the slab. :thumbup:

An Intro would be a great idea if you want to get good answers.:yes:

HousePlumber made up this great diagram that explains everything....


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

You fellas just crack me up! I look forward to these questions everyday just so I can get a good laugh from your answers. :laughing: Yall are the best! Thanks for helping me have a great Friday! Enjoy the weekend fellas!:thumbup:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Wait which one is cart iron again?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> This BC place sounds weird. Here in the states, we run our pipes UNDER the slab.
> 
> So very curious!


Come to Oklahoma they just bury most of the pipe under dirt the top can and will most likely be in the slab.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Wait which one is cart iron again?


 Isn't 'Cart Iron" one of the main characters on South Park?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

In BC you can pretty much do whatever you want. Who's gonna complain, the Moose :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> In BC you can pretty much do whatever you want. Who's gonna complain, the Moose :laughing:


 



Does 'moose' have a plural? If 'goose' becomes 'geese', then does 'moose' become 'meese'?....:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Does 'moose' have a plural? If 'goose' becomes 'geese', then does 'moose' become 'meese'?....:laughing:


Holy crap. I've said that for years.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

house plumber said:


> Holy crap. I've said that for years.



Haven't you learned anything from Looney Tunes and Hannah Barbera?

Meeses are Mouses who are hated to pieces.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Greenguy said:


> I'd love to know where you found that in the code book, may want to check 2.2.6.1 in the national book, sorry to lazy to get the BC book outa the truck.


says you can't use CI for water systems...


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Ya potable water systems, drainage you can do virtually anything.


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Most times these days we just run PVC UNDER slab and CI above. A few times still though we do run CI Underslab and foam wrap it at penetrations. 

In once instance we had to run some cast in a 4' transfer pad with a special crete mixture. We had about 6 people from the county in the meetins regarding this, they all said ok as long as all the cast was wrapped. They ok'd no-hub bands for direct burial as long as they were wrapped too, this was a bit tricky because we couldn't get any manufacturer info on direct burial in concrete.


----------

